# Spinning - first batt



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

First batt on my carder....I love it! I started with a layer of while BFL and added some roving, locks, glitter and silk and it is incredibly soft. I will need to really keep track of what I use so I can duplicate it again.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh, what striking color. Bet it spins up wonderfully


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the color and it looks so soft. Good job. Yes take notes you will need to so you know what you are spinning.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

That’s beautiful


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Looking GREAT!


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

I love doing my own roving... and the carder blends the colors as opossed to combs. I use the combs for top or silver but you get a lot of waste.Enjoy... oooo wait til you spin it!!!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Please post the finished yarn. I am interested in how the colors turn out. It is beautiful!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

looks lovely. look forward to seeing it spun


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Well done. It will be beautiful.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

Did you weigh each different fiber? That would help you replicate each batt. It’s gorgeous. Show us the Yarn when you finish.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Siouxiq said:


> Did you weigh each different fiber? That would help you replicate each batt. It's gorgeous. Show us the Yarn when you finish.


I did not. I got my BFL and a bag of the other and just started in. Now, I will weigh it all out so I will know for the next one.

I will post after I spin.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you, everyone. It was so fun to do. I will definitely post the finished spin.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Congratulations on a successful first try. I bet your fingers are itching to get spinning. The result will be such a delightful surprise.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh that is beautiful! Love the color!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Oh that is beautiful! Love the color!


Thank you!


----------

